# How to convert Pdf bank statements to Excel spreadsheet format



## RichInSpirit (31 Jul 2017)

Just wondering is there an App or Program to convert PDF bank statement files to excel spreadsheet format XLS ?
Thanks in advance for feedback !


----------



## T McGibney (31 Jul 2017)

Copy and paste works for me, for downloaded statements.

For large volumes of scanned statements, AutoRec from www.ocrex.com is a great product


----------



## RichInSpirit (31 Jul 2017)

Thanks Tom ! Didn't think of that.


----------



## dub_nerd (31 Jul 2017)

I found this a very annoying feature of BOI's online banking. Before I opted for eStatements, credit card statements were available online in a tabular format that could be easily copied and pasted. With eStatements they are only available as PDF documents. Copying and pasting sort of works, but sometimes has awkward format problems that have to be fixed by hand. I wrote my own software to parse the PDF format and extract the transactions, but again it can be broken by changes to the statement format so I wouldn't suggest it as a general solution. Fortunately current account statements continue to be available in an exportable format.


----------



## RichInSpirit (1 Aug 2017)

Thanks Dub_nerd for reply. Found a crowd in the UK that charge a bit for the privilege.
I don't really have to convert them to Excel but i'd like to do it to see can I find any mistakes.


----------



## dub_nerd (1 Aug 2017)

RichInSpirit, there's a good chance my program could be tweaked to handle your statements. If you have a batch of them that you want to do a once-off job on, let me know. I wouldn't really be interested in maintaining such a thing into the future (although it might be possible to genericise it by just sucking out all the statement text and leaving the rest to regular expressions in a text editor). However, I'd probably need to see sample statements to test it on, which you probably don't want to give to a stranger. PM me if you want me to have a look (or if you're happy mucking with Java source code yourself you can have it). I don't charge.


----------



## Andy836 (1 Aug 2017)

Select the text / numbers,
Right click,
Export as
When folder window opens up change file type to excel
Save away


----------



## MrEarl (2 Aug 2017)

Hello,

Try this website:  https://smallpdf.com/

I have used it regularly, you get a few free conversions each day / week, then it's pay up time ... I used it several times for free and was very happy, so have since opened a small account.  It's not expensive in the overall scheme of things and very useful (for me, anyway).


----------

